# Krems - Old Town Charm in Lower Austria



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (1)*


_Hi!  A few days ago I did a half day trip to the small town Krems, which is situated _
_at the Danube and can be seen as the door to world famous Wachau. The climate_
_is mild and the region is famous for wine. Yet the main reason for my trip was not_
_the wine but the beautiful old town of Krems. I saw this town last time about 20 years ago,_
_and I did not much preparation for this little journey. Just took the train and looked _
_for the wonders that might wait for me in Krems._
_I brought three or four photos from there... :lol: - so let me show you the pics and tell you _
_the story of my little Krems adventure._


_First the train is rolling through the vast plain of Tullner Feld, before reaching a long, _
_not very high hill called "Wagram". This hill consists of glacial loess which is a perfect ground_
_for vineyards._

_Here we see a typical railway station in a rural environment in Lower Austria - Kirchberg am Wagram:_

_







_


_Again from the train I took a pic of the loess terraces of Wagram. The little houses_
_build what we call a "Kellergasse" - nice rows of small buildings with only one purpose - wine. _

_







_


_Finally, after one hour's trip from Vienna, we have reached our destination:_
_Krems, we are coming! _

_







_


_(You see that I talk to you like a tourist guide, you shall feel like being taken_
_by the hand and make this little journey with me. )_

_We step out of the railway station and find ourselves under a kind of long roof_
_which surely makes sense to protect passengers who move to taxi or bus from the rain..._

_







_


_... but first it hides from us what we see when we reach the end of the construction:_
_A first glance into the old town of Krems! :banana:_

_







_


_It's a hot day, but I'm sure you will climb any mountain with me to get nearer_
_to this very, very promising historic buildings up there. _

_







_


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Seems a charming place to be, I'm loving to see descriptions and photographs, thanks for sharing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (2)*


_In a side lane we find what looks like relics of the historic town fortification:_

_







_


_The beauty of historic walls... _


_







_


_The next side lane tempts us with a true colour explosion:_

_







_


_







_


_I'm so fascinated by the red bush and the old door that a car nearly touches me _
_while I'm taking pic after pic... _

_







_


_This architectonic detail we call "Schwibbogen":_

_







_


_The lane with lovely houses leads us to a very special building..._

_







_


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great stuff!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Eduarqui said:



Seems a charming place to be, I'm loving to see descriptions and photographs, thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

__I'm happy that you make this virtual journey with me, Eduardo. _

_


paul62 said:



:applause:Great stuff!

Click to expand...

__Thank you, Paul! _


*Krems (3)*


_This remarkable building from 1561 deserves more than one look._
_It shows rich engravings (Sgraffito?), stuff from the bible, as I could see,_
_King David for instance, or the story of the lost son._

_Just enjoy..._

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (4)*


_Let's take a look back into this wonderful street:_

_







_


_At this point, a Café which exaggerates the colour of the world famous "Wachauer Marille" _
_near the river Krems we leave the path of the common tourist. _

_







_

_We get lost -_
_and find a "Rapunzel Tower", a romantic shed, a steep rock, modern architecture and,_
_nearly, the way to the village Rehberg. _

_I leave you now with this thrilling "cliffhanger"  just to tell you that I'm offline again_
_for four days beginning with tomorrow. But this trip will go on as soon as possible! _


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful and fascinating photos, Silvia! :applause: Thank you for the travel through your photos


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful and fascinating photos, Silvia! :applause: Thank you for the travel through your photos


 Thank you, dear Roman, for your kind words!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

O yeah, another exciting thread by Yansa :banana:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Skopje/Скопје;134235833 said:


> O yeah, another exciting thread by Yansa :banana:


 Haha, thank you, Skopje, for your little dance of joy!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and very interesting description. I really feel like traveling with you dear Silvia. Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful city and very interesting description. I really feel like traveling with you dear Silvia. Thank you!


 That makes me happy, dear Roberto. 
Thank you for your nice comment!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Another beautiful thread! Charming city, and what beautiful and fascinating middle age engravings! Never seen this technic before.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Charming town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Charming! I love it. Great pictures.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful door in post 3.

I love the way the vineyards are glimpsed from all of the different perspectives in Krems.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

one charming Austrian town.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for your nice comments, *General Electric, Igor, Christos,*_
_*El Greco, Jane *and* skylark*! _
_Thanks to all for liking!_

_*@General Electric: *This engravings, Sgraffito, is a technique which origins_
_from Renaissance Italy and also came to Austria and Germany. Krems has_
_more than one Sgraffito house, I found out, and there are some very well preserved_
_examples of such houses in other Austrian towns and villages._


_Today we will continue our little Krems excursion. _


*Krems (5)*


_Let me invite you to follow me down to the banks of the River Krems._
_I nearly stood in the water while taking this pic. The water of all rivers_
_of this region (the Gneiss and Granite Highlands) has it's red-brown colour_
_from iron._

_







_


_Not only the so harmless looking Krems, but also the near Kamp River and_
_of course the near Danube cause severe floods from time to time._
_If you are interested you can see here reports about floods in this region_
_in the years 2002 and 2013:_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZEKdbAZEPc_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O8aHVQL8cA_


_From the river we can see the "Rapunzel Tower" of my childhood dreams. _
_It's the old Tower for Gunpowder. _

_







_


_Soon becomes clear that from this side there will be no easy way back to_
_the Old Town of Krems. :lol:_

_







_


_We follow a small, deserted lane with nice buildings:_

_







_


_You see, your adventurous tourist guide really leads you through the _
_deserted backside of the town. _

_







_


_Here it seems could be a way back to the other side, but your guide is not_
_so cruel to lead you through what looks like a dark tunnel through the rock. _

_







_


_A little later we follow the Kremstal Straße._
_Any freeclimbers among us? :lol:_

_Here we can see the Gneiss and Granite on which Krems is situated._
_On goes our adventure. I admit, that I have lost orientation, but that has_
_something exciting too. _

_







_


_On this route we have the chance to see something of the modern Krems,_
_and of course the beautiful flowers on the rock._

_







_


_Where will this excursion end?_
_Will we ever see the trainstation again? :lol:_

_To be continued._


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (6)*


_After the Rapunzel Tower we come now to the Witche's House from "Hänsel and Gretel". :lol:_

_







_


_If we don't make it to the trainstation before dark, we can spend the night_
_in this lovely place. _

_







_

_I love this old shed with it's roof full of plants..._


_On our way we pass charming door decorations..._

_







_


_... and blossoming front gardens._

_







_


_Another example for the modern Krems:_

_







_


_The estate of a little landlord _

_







_


_The wonderful vineyard terraces..._

_







_

_Still I have the hope to find a way back to the Old Town by making a sharp_
_curve to the left. I ask a woman at a bus station if I can reach the Old Town_
_this way. She sais, no, here you will come to Rehberg. :lol:_
_I'm sure, Rehberg is a lovely little vine village, but the day is not endless,_
_so I capitulate at this point and decide to go the whole way back again._

_A last glance at this small neo-gothic chapel, a short prayer for happy return , _
_then we make our hard pilgrimage back between street and rock. _

_







_


_The way back brings some surprises too, so stay tuned! _
_Maybe I will continue tomorrow._


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really nice place and wonderful pictures dear Silvia. kay:kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

The real Rapunzel Tower looks really hard to climb - exactly as I imagined when read the story, many years ago. Can it be visited today?

Loved that house with moss on the roof - truly country style


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> Really nice place and wonderful pictures dear Silvia. kay:kay:


Thank you so much, dear Roberto! 



Eduarqui said:


> The real Rapunzel Tower looks really hard to climb - exactly as I imagined when read the story, many years ago. Can it be visited today?


Unfortunately I don't know - I have not seen all of Krems.
But during one of my next visits (yes, there are plans  ) I will try to find out. 



Eduarqui said:


> Loved that house with moss on the roof - truly country style


This building has a soul. It's old, but perfect in some way. 

Thank you for your nice comments, and thanks to all for liking!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming, specially the old architecture.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


MyGeorge said:



charming, specially the old architecture.

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, MyGeorge, and welcome to my thread! _

_I thank you all for looking in and liking!_


*Krems (7)*


_In a free translation this means something like "Dog's Steep Path". :lol:_
_We don't walk there, but with a local guide this would be a highly interesting place_
_to see._

_They have found there traces of human settlement which are between_
_41.000 and 27.000 years old! Wachau is old settlement ground, you all_
_surely have heard of the wonderful Venus of Willendorf, or of the "younger"_
_Fanny of Galgenberg. _

_







_


_Who is interested can read about the archaeological finds on Hundssteig_
_on this page (second part is in Englisch):_

_http://hw.oeaw.ac.at/3881-5_

_So we can say that this is a "path into the Ice Age". _


_Here a beautiful fragile variant of bellflowers comes out of the Krems Granite_
_and Gneiss rock:_

_







_


_On the other side of the Krems River we find interesting architecture:_

_







_


_After this rewarding detour we again reach the tourist zone of the Old Town _
_and take a nearer look at this wonderful oriel:_

_







_


_In a shop window I found this view of the City from about 1910:_

_







_


_You can see what a gem this is. This time I have only seen a little part of it,_
_but I will come again._


_This is really famous:_
_The "Simandl Fountain" shows the subjection of man under woman's will. _

_







_


_The street behind the fountain leads us into a fascinating old part of the town._

_The "Via ferrata" of Krems... :lol:_

_







_


_The first buildings we see up there are promising, and we go further back in time..._

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (8)*


_Let's enjoy this walk into the past with not too much words._
_I feel very comfortable and at home in such surroundings..._

_







_


_







_


_







_


_Renaissance again, and again some Sgraffito details at the house edges:_

_







_


_Only the cars remind us of present time..._

_







_


_Love this..._

_







_


_The old pavement..._
_And a look back to a white beauty:_

_







_


_







_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely little town. Thanks for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Extremely lovely photographs, and I am very very interested about that "Dog's Steep Path" (because my dogs will ask me later about it  ).


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really pleasant place. Thanks for sharing, Silvia!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Skopje/Скопје;134390082 said:



Lovely little town. Thanks for sharing the photos with us.

Click to expand...

__I thank you, Skopje, for your kind words! _

_


Eduarqui said:



Extremely lovely photographs,

Click to expand...

__Thank you so much, Eduardo!_

_


Eduarqui said:



and I am very very interested about that "Dog's Steep Path" (because my dogs will ask me later about it  ).

Click to expand...

__Hihi...  If you tell them about the Ice Age history of that place, they probably_
_will dream of mammoth hunt tonight. 
_

_


shik2005 said:



Really pleasant place. Thanks for sharing, Silvia!

Click to expand...

I thank you, Igor - your kind comments are very much appreciated!
_
_Thanks to all for looking in and liking!_


_*_


_I did it again. _
_Today I spent about four hours in the Old Town of Krems._
_This was one of the best days of the year so far - I am still filled with the wonderful impressions_
_Krems showed me today._

_I'm deeply thankful for this day._
_If some of you plan to visit Vienna, please visit Krems too (one hour by train) - it's incredible._

_Here are some of the dreamlike impressions of today's trip._
_The story will go on as usual on another day!_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jesus, and the sunflower.....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates! I like very much the houses in the last photography. That a beautiful place very well captured.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics dear Silvia; this last set is especially charming.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

incredible architecture: http://up.picr.de/26335253aq.jpg :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Jesus, and the sunflower.....


Thank you for nice respond, Jane!
Sunflowers are some of the friendliest flowers I know. 
That Jesus with angel is part of an incredible calvary on the facade of the church...
More to come later!



General Electric said:


> Nice updates! I like very much the houses in the last photography. That a beautiful place very well captured.


Thank you so much, General Electric!
That is one of my favourite places in Krems. kay:



gratteciel said:


> Great pics dear Silvia; this last set is especially charming.


Thanks a lot, dear Roberto!
I tried to do a little "Best of". 



shik2005 said:


> incredible architecture: http://up.picr.de/26335253aq.jpg :applause:


Thank you so much, Igor!
The left building goes back to 1210 - an incredible place.
I touched the walls and was full of awe. 



El_Greco said:


> Beautiful!


Merci beaucoup, el Greco!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Silvia! Gorgeous photos, love them all!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Today I had the chance to spend two evening hours in Krems._
_Please let me show you what Krems gave me today..._


*Krems (10)*


_Gothic and roses..._

_







_


_... Medieval dreams..._

_







_


_... Monastery Göttweig in the distance..._

_







_


_... a cat that followed me quite a time... _

_







_


_







_


_... warm colours, cozy places..._

_







_


_... enchanted, idyllic restaurant gardens..._

_







_


_... roses with intense smell..._

_







_


_... mild evening light..._

_







_


_... and Baroque joys..._

_







_


_







_


_Wachau is a blessed stretch of land, rich of beauty!_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Thank you Silvia! Gorgeous photos, love them all!!


Thank you so much, dear Roman!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely place. And cat


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


shik2005 said:



Lovely place. And cat 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Igor! _
_And thanks to all for liking!_



*Krems (11) - Fels/Wagram*


_Today I make a little in-between. Fels is an absolutely quiet market community_
_with about 2.200 inhabitants near Krems. Please never go there without provisions -_
_it's hard to find food there.  For me the quite long walk in the hot sun_
_from the Train Station to the church yet was interesting and rewarding._
_On this whole way I did not see more than about 10 people.  _


_Found lovely small wine cellars and houses..._

_







_


_







_


_Brought you a beautiful holly-hock, a typical plant in Austrian cottage gardens:_

_







_


_The first view towards the church - what a nice place!_

_







_


_The Margareta Church is situated on a hill. Erected as Gothic building, the church_
_was altered to Early Baroque style in 1697. In 1963 devastated and completely new built_
_in Baroque style._

_







_


_The lonely entrance to the lonely cemetery _

_







_


_Love old buildings like the following:_

_







_


_







_


_Fels is surrounded by fields, corn (which I love)..._

_







_


_... and of course vineyards (under a big sky, because except of the Wagram, which is not higher than 20 metres, the area is plain):_

_







_


_Those wonderful blue grapes I found at a door near the postbox _

_








_

_Gardens near the Train Station with fruit-trees, sunflowers and a walnut-tree:_


_







_



_At the Train Station: Three seats in "Nowhere Land" _


_







_


_*_


_I played with two pics to create a surrealistic atmosphere _

_







_


_







_


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

A delightful country atmosphere to feed our souls


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> A delightful country atmosphere to feed our souls


Thank you, Eduardo! 
Fitting to the country atmosphere I plan to buy a country hat in the near future - 
Western style, a kind of "Straw Stetson"... 

To walk long distances - in town and country - gets a passion of me more and more...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful updates, thank you Yansa! A impressive statue in the #39. And the monastery emerging from the forest... kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

General Electric said:


> Wonderful updates, thank you Yansa! A impressive statue in the #39. And the monastery emerging from the forest... kay:


 Thank you, General Electric!
Your kind comments are very appreciated!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Abundant fertility. Love the image of the hollyhock.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Abundant fertility. Love the image of the hollyhock.


Thank you, dear Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Another In-between!_


*Krems (12 a) - Hadersdorf am Kamp*


_Hadersdorf, neighbour of Krems, is a market community with about 2000 souls _
_- and an extraordinary attraction: The Romanesque Karner._
_Kamp is a river._


_Arrival at the Hadersdorf am Kamp Train Station._
_I love the colours of that train. _

_







_


_The way from the Train Station to the Center of Hadersdorf can be made in_
_about 15 minutes by very good walkers, but you can also spend about 45 minutes_
_on that route when you are taking photos all the time, like me. _

_I passed lovely vineyards (love the light Loess and sand ground)..._

_







_


_... passed buildings that are the opposite of Skyscrapers... :lol:_

_







_


_... beautiful fields..._

_







_


_... had to cross some rails..._

_







_


_... and the Kamp River, which is flood dangerous in times of hard rain..._

_







_


_... the last 50 meters I had to swim! :lol:_

_







_


_No, thanks God there is a bridge. _

_The Baroque Church comes in sight..._

_







_


_... and here we have the wonder, the pastel pink Romanesque Karner:_

_







_


_That shape seems to be universal: We know it from the Apulian trullis,_
_and also from some villages in West Africa (there made of clay)..._

_Like many Austrian towns and villages Hadersdorf also attaches great value_
_on beautiful flower decoration:_

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (12 b) - Hadersdorf am Kamp*


_Hadersdorf has a really large "Anger" (common green in the middle of the _
_market), and around that Anger you find many beautiful old buildings, some_
_of them going back to the 15th century._

_This is the Sgraffito House:_

_







_


_One of the most impressive old doors I've ever seen:_

_







_


_... and they choose the perfect vases for this door:_

_







_


_A piece of art by the Swiss Daniel Spoerri, and the white house in the_
_background is the Spoerri Museum:_

_







_

_Daniel Spoerri was the best friend of Jean Tinguely, and Tinguely's wife,_
_Niki de Saint Phalle, is one of my favourite female artists. _


_Two frog kings watch over the "Anger" - we all know, we are in a fairytale,_
_don't we? _

_







_


_The Karner with it's Apsis:_

_







_


_Normally Hadersdorf is an idyllic place near the water -_

_







_

_... but when the rain comes..._

_http://www.google.at/search?q=Hadersdorf/Kamp+Hochwasser&biw=1680&bih=943&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj_jaLz6qXOAhUIAxoKHXCXAv4Q_AUIBigB_


_The vineyards again:_

_







_

_Next time I will try to explore what we call "Kellergasse" for you. _
_Hopefully find a nice one and can bring many impressions. _


_Near the Railway Station they show reproductions of prehistoric artefacts._
_That was a nice surprice! _

_







_


_







_


_At the Railway Station again:_

_







_

_Apart from the - a little larger - Railway Station Hadersdorf/Kamp is as quiet_
_as Fels/Wagram. Did not meet more than about 12 people during my visit. _


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Lovely houses on the last set of photos kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I really love all your threads, dear Silvia. They are all so beautiful and so interesting!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Skopje/Скопје;134524244 said:


> ^^ Lovely houses on the last set of photos kay:


Thank you, Skopje! 
Yes, visitors of famous Krems should take a look in some of the smaller towns
and villages nearby too - they have hidden architectural treasures.



gratteciel said:


> I really love all your threads, dear Silvia. They are all so beautiful and so interesting!


That means a great joy for me, dear Roberto - thank you so much!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some particularly lovely images, Yansa. Firstly, the hay bales - very reminiscent....Secondly, the first sight of the baroque church.....


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

excellent :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


openlyJane said:



Some particularly lovely images, Yansa. Firstly, the hay bales - very reminiscent....Secondly, the first sight of the baroque church.....

Click to expand...

I'm happy that you like them, Jane - thank you so much! _

_


Leongname said:



excellent :applause:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Leon, that's very kind of you! 
_

_*_

_Poor Krems - it has to wait a little more..._
_Another In-between has come... in between. _


*Krems (13) - Kirchberg am Wagram*


_Kirchberg am Wagram is said to have about 3.600 inhabitants,_
_from which I met only nine today (except Train Station).  These market communities_
_near Krems and Tulln all are very quiet during the week. Would be interesting_
_if there is more activity on weekends._

_What attracted me for a visit of Kirchberg was it's church on the Wagram_
_which can be seen from the train._

_Kirchberg welcomed me with roses, and most of the roses there had a fine smell..._

_







_


_Nice modern building on the way from the Train Station to the Church:_

_







_


_Traditional buildings not far from the church:_

_







_


_This nice trinity caught my eye: The Holy Ghost, portrayed as white pigeon,_
_looks so cute - like the half tame pigeons when they beg for sunflower seeds_
_on my windowglass. _

_







_


_Friendly road workers showed me the way to the Pilgrimage Church Mary Consolation._
_Near the church I found this column with a touching Pieta:_

_







_


_The partly Gothic, partly Baroque church is surrounded by the cemetery._
_Near the cemetery gate:_

_







_


_Please take a look at this wonderful location - a completely quiet and peaceful place:_

_







_


_View from the high on the Wagram situated cemetery over parts of Kirchberg:_

_







_


_View down from the cemetery wall into vegetation which gives you a feeling_
_of "Rain Forest" _

_







_


_The cemetery has three parts and each part is on another level._
_Here we look down to the place we stood before:_

_







_


_







_


_Cemetery riddle: Find the animal! _

_







_

_For a moment I saw something blue flying. As it sat on the ground,_
_it turned into a stone grey insect which could hardly be seen any more!_
_I think this is a "Blauflügelige Ödlandschrecke", please take a look:_

_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaufl%C3%BCgelige_%C3%96dlandschrecke_

_At the way back to the Train Station:_
_"Beware of the fighting cat!" _

_Hihi, I would have loved to meet her for a little boxing round... _

_







_


_Oh, somehow autumn is greeting... _
_Kirchberg said goodbye with wonderful red rowan berries kay:_

_







_


_In the heat (30 degrees Celsius) I had not enough power for exploring a "Kellergasse", but will do soon!_


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


diddyD said:



Very nice.

Click to expand...

__Thank you very much, diddyD! _
_And thank you, General Electric and Skopje, for looking in and liking! _


_*_


_Today I had the luck to find a "Kellergasse" (= lane or hollow way with wine cellars_
_on one or both sides). Some of those cellars are in bad condition and exposed_
_to decay, others are restaurated and inhabited._

_In Fels, where I was today, they have dug in the Loess of the long Wagram hill._


*Krems (14 a) - Kellergassenromantik in Fels am Wagram*


_(Kellergassen romanticism  )_


_Garden flowers..._

_







_


_... and wild flowers accompanied my way:_

_







_


_The first cellar/building appeared:_

_







_


_Roadside beauty:_

_







_


_A dog barked wildly behind a fence - I strongly hoped that he did not come out on the street. _

_Cellar after cellar I passed..._

_







_


_I think the next one is for sale._
_I will think about it - he has details I love. _

_







_


_







_


_That made the happy smile on my face even bigger  :_

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (14 b) - Kellergassenromantik in Fels am Wagram*


_I love to walk between the fields, especially sunflowers and corn..._

_







_


_Nice row of restaurated cellars. You see, they have electricity, and they seem _
_to be inhabited:_

_







_


_How lovely those buildings cower between corn and wine:_

_







_


_This one seems to have grown out of Wagram  :_

_







_


_Childhood memories..._

_







_


_To feel homely and save..._

_







_


_Backside of Kellergasse_

_







_


_As I took this pic from the vineyard, it startet raining..._

_







_


_I had to wait about 20 minutes at the Railway Station and there was nothing. _

_Then nature showed me something that made me hold my breath:_
_A bird of prey hovered above a near field. I think it was a kestrel._
_For minutes he remained motionless on one spot in the air, then changed_
_his spot and there he hovered again for many minutes. He did that nearly_
_until my train appeared - never seen a bird do this hovering in such a_
_phantastic way before! _


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice photos, the cemetery is well tended and I love the rustic character of the city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Eduarqui said:



^^

Splendid new pics - detail of that door is unsurpassed -,

Click to expand...

__Thank you so much, Eduardo! _

_


Eduarqui said:



and loved those news about Caruso - your description made me believe he is a fan of James Dean 

Click to expand...

Thank you for feeling with me! 
Yes, maybe a fan of James Dean, or he has seen too many martial arts films... :lol:_

_Thank you all for liking!_


_*** _


_The Kellergasse will be continued in the near future - today I bring -_
_fresh from Krems City  - a number of details which can show you _
_the charms of this town._


*Krems (22) *

_Found on a flower market..._

_







_


_Charming door_

_







_


_Two details from the impressive calvary on the outside of Piarist Church:_

_







_


_







_


_Magic ferns grow out of the old walls..._

_







_


_Detail of a traditional costume:_

_







_



_Landstraße with little horse:_

_







_


_Inscriptions on Steiner Tor, a door from 1480:_

_







_


_Steiner Tor with red umbrella:_

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (23)*


_Gentiana asclepiatea (?), found in a house garden;_

_







_


_Lederhosen details (you know, those leather trousers from the national costumes  )_


_







_


_Door lion_

_







_


_Couldn't resist the delicious mushroom soup in the restaurant "Zum Goldenen Hirschen" _

_







_


_Autumn colours and yellow car:_

_







_


_Several shades of pink..._

_







_


_Friendly angel with star _

_







_


_Astonishing and beautiful: A world of stone..._
_(rarity in Austria)_

_







_


_Colour explosion at the ethno store _

_







_


_Holy figure with rooster _

_







_


_(Today morning I had massive computer problems - please don't be astonished_
_if I suddenly don't post any more._
_Will not be online now for two days, maybe tomorrow morning I find some_
_time to post the one or other pic - if my PC let's me.  )_

_Will again look at the other threads when I'm back!_
_A good night to all!_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Splendid! These pictures are . definitely a great source of inspiration, dear Silvia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> Splendid! These pictures are . definitely a great source of inspiration, dear Silvia.


Thank you, dear Roberto, and thank you, Paul and Abid, for liking!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely updates, Silvia! This umbrella (http://up.picr.de/26494624gd.jpg) is smth!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots and they are interesting subjects.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Lovely updates, Silvia! This umbrella (http://up.picr.de/26494624gd.jpg) is smth!


Thank you, Igor - I'm glad you like them! 
Opposite the quite empty restaurant with the red umbrella there was a crowded beergarden -
not my cup of tea. 




DaveF12 said:


> nice shots and they are interesting subjects.


Welcome to my thread, Dave, and thank you very much for your nice reply! 

I thank you all for looking in and liking!


*Krems (24) - Kellergasse Hadersdorf am Kamp*


Such houses give me a homely feeling because they remind me of Burgenland
where my father was from...





















"Bottles of wine sale, white and red"











Rare butterfly (also a childhood remembrance of Burgenland):











They need a little time yet, and sunny weather...





















Love those old doors and signs of the time...











A nice one in mint, and the wine comes down to the road...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent pics,Silvia! I just feel good looking at them!  Lovely colours and an incredibile sense of composition.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Art created with your eyes too:



yansa said:


>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Romashka01 said:



Magnificent pics,Silvia! I just feel good looking at them!  Lovely colours and an incredibile sense of composition.

Click to expand...

__


Eduarqui said:



Art created with your eyes too:

Click to expand...

_
_I thank you both for giving me such lovely respond, *dear Roman, dear Eduardo*! _

_Thanks to all who looked in and liked!_


*Krems (25) - Kellergasse Hadersdorf am Kamp*


_Nice colours..._

_







_


_







_


_Here you can see the sandy soil (Loess) in which they dug for their cellars_
_and into which they planted their vineyards:_

_







_


_







_


_Nearly a "Sleeping Beauty Hedge" from Grimm's fairytales ..._

_







_


_And here is the second "Sleeping Beauty Hedge"! :lol:_
_Never saw so much thistles on one spot before..._

_







_


_Where we find this plants..._

_







_


_... we can expect to find this beautiful bird too:_

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_goldfinch_


_It was a very hot day... On the right side of this pic, in the background,_
_you can see a little "Fata Morgana": There was no water on the street,_
_though we see some on the photo._

_







_


_I really have a great passion for old doors... _

_







_


_Will be continued._
_There will follow: more Hadersdorf Kellergasse, Krems itself, Engabrunn and Grafenegg._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some absolutely stunning close-ups and details, Yansa. Very textural and sensuous.

The picturesque often resides in the process of decay.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Some absolutely stunning close-ups and details, Yansa. Very textural and sensuous.
> 
> The picturesque often resides in the process of decay.


 Your comment makes me happy, *Jane* - thank you so much! 

Textural and sensuous - that is what I wish my pics to be (amongst other things).

*Skopje*, thank you for looking in and liking!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Colors look simultaneously calm and excited... very very cool


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> Colors look simultaneously calm and excited... very very cool


 Thank you, dear Eduardo! 
It's very nice to see the own pics through your and the eyes of all the other thread visitors. kay:

I think I myself look sometimes simultaneously calm and excited... :lol: :lol:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Good morning! _

_Step by step I discover the whole area around Krems and can give you a detailled picture_
_of this charming part of Lower Austria and the peasant culture which characterizes_
_that region._


*Krems (26) - Etsdorf and Engabrunn*


_Etsdorf has about 970 inhabitants, Engabrunn about 500. _

_The railway station Etsdorf-Strass, which is a typical building for the Franz-Josefs-Bahn route:_

_







_


_He caught my eye _

_







_


_Etsdorf has a small industrial zone which is quite interesting:_

_







_


_Wine, grain, corn and sunflowers are important parts of the regional agriculture._
_This heavy exemplar I found in a wonderful cottage garden near the_
_Church of Engabrunn:_

_







_


_And this is the churchtower which attracted me - he can be seen from the train:_

_







_


_The viniculture even shapes the cemetery culture _

_







_


_The old fortified church of Engabrunn - isn't it breathtaking?_

_







_


_A warm summerday in Lower Austria really can make one happy... _

_







_


_Nice architecture which fits perfect in that region:_

_







_


_Summer in Lower Austria..._

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems (27) - Etsdorf and Engabrunn*


_A beautiful "sun door":_

_







_


_Two examples for the regional architecture:_

_







_


_







_


_The big sky..._

_







_


_I confess I have a passion for "being on the road"._
_It's a perfect way to get to know country and people._

_Etsdorf has a beautiful Kellergasse too:_

_







_


_Romantic wine cellar:_

_







_


_This Weinberggeiß (vineyard goat) is the secret landmark of Etsdorf _

_







_


_In this region they celebrate Kellergassenfeste (cellar lane celebrations)_
_which are very popular with locals and guests. Live music is played and you_
_get regional cuisine and of course... wine. _


_Fascinating emerald door and wine bottle:_

_







_


_Blessed land, fertile and peaceful:_

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Good morning, Igor, nice to see you looking in. 
Thanks for liking!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Good morning, Igor, nice to see you looking in.
> Thanks for liking!


Good morning (afternoon for me  ), Silvia. Loved old church & aged doors...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnicifent, very nice updates from Krems, Silvia :cheers: .....nice name btw


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Good morning (afternoon for me  ), Silvia. Loved old church & aged doors...


Thank you, Igor, I'm glad you liked them! 



christos-greece said:


> Magnicifent, very nice updates from Krems, Silvia :cheers: .....nice name btw


Thank you very much, Christos!
What a nice compliment. 
You have a beautiful name too. 


*** 

Today I was in Krems-Stein, and the worst happened what can happen to
a hobby-photographer: My camera went on strike.  :wallbash::wallbash: 
I discovered an old stair leading to a church - the place has an incredible view... - 
And my camera striked! Completely!

I will go there again - perhaps with a new camera.
In the meantime I can show some pics from an earlier trip to Krems-Stein -
from yesterday.  As you can see I'm completely in love with the place and
it's Medieval and Renaissance architecture.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That's wonderful, very nice updates yansa! Life is good in these photos! I specially like the "sun door", the beautiful color of flowers, fortified church, and the superb butterfly.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


General Electric said:



That's wonderful, very nice updates yansa! Life is good in these photos! I specially like the "sun door", the beautiful color of flowers, fortified church, and the superb butterfly.

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear GE, I'm very glad that you had joy with the pics! _

_Thank you all for your interest!_


*Krems (28) - Stein*


_Here we will walk through some darkness to the light..._

_After being an independent town for many centuries, Stein was connected_
_with the neighbouring Krems in 1938. It today has about 2300 inhabitants_
_(number from 2001, so perhaps more) and it's Old Town is part of the_
_UNESCO World Heritage Wachau._

_Austria's great Expressionist painter Egon Schiele portraied Stein:_

_http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Egon_Schiele_088.jpg_


_Coming from Krems Train Station we reach Stein over Ringstreet (see picture) in about_
_15 minutes:_

_







_


_Including photography, like this cellar window details _

_







_


_The first building complex that catches our eye in Stein is a very depressing place - _
_Austria's second largest prison. Not all buildings of the prison complex are so_
_modern - the older parts go back to 1850 (former monastery)._
_In Stein are only male prisoners with long or life imprisonment._
_(Many years ago my job led me from time to time into Austria's biggest prison,_
_which is in my home district Josefstadt...)_

_







_


_Right in front of the Stein prison there is an impressing piety column from 1610,_
_which shows following scene of violence, that in a mysterious way seems to_
_have a sort of connection to the near prison building..._

_







_


_Surely a place to pause for a moment and reflect..._

_Stein is a town of big contrasts._
_Few steps further we meet several buildings which are home of arts,_
_for example the Karikaturmuseum Krems. The two figures we see here_
_are works of Manfred Deix who always tried to portray "the typical Austrian". _

_







_


_Taking the next road to the right we come to one of the most beautiful places_
_for dustbins I ever saw  - with old building, a wonderful tree and the_
_Stein terrace vineyards in the background:_

_







_


_This road runs between the cemetery to the left and the prison to the right._
_The interesting clouds in the background will occupy us in the end of our walk. _

_I decided to turn back..._

_







_


_... and better take this way:_

_







_


_... which led me into a beautiful yard and in the Old Town of Stein:_

_







_


_







_

_In the next set(s) I will show you more of this astonishing Old Town. _


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, Silvia ...btw great, very nice new photos of Krems :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Impossible to comment only one favorite photo from your recente posts, everyone looks wonderful: loved both detailed "zooms" and "big screen" panoramas - and you know, I do love countryside


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Each image has a special touch, dear Silvia. Its own beauty and your talent and sensibility!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


christos-greece said:



^^ Welcome, Silvia ...btw great, very nice new photos of Krems :cheers:

Click to expand...

_
_Thank you very much, Christos! _

_


Eduarqui said:



Impossible to comment only one favorite photo from your recente posts, everyone looks wonderful: loved both detailed "zooms" and "big screen" panoramas - and you know, I do love countryside 

Click to expand...

_
_I know, Eduardo...  Thank you so much for your kind reply!_

_


gratteciel said:



Each image has a special touch, dear Silvia. Its own beauty and your talent and sensibility!

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Roberto, for your nice comment! _

_Thank you all for your interest!_


*Krems (29) - Stein*


_What a nice children's playground with the Gothic church nearby... _

_







_


_Some parts of the Stein Old Town give the visitor a Medieval feeling._
_I would appreciate if the Old Town was free from cars._

_







_


_Three impressions of Minorites Place:_

_







_


_







_


_This mirror gives a good chance to take an extraordinary shot of the_
_beautiful church:_

_







_


_This is the "Salzstadl" - has to do with salt:_

_







_


_One of many beautiful passages:_

_







_


_My obsession of green... _

_







_


_Through a quite interesting passage ..._

_







_


_







_


_... we reach the banks of the Danube and from there can take a look back_
_to the Old Town of Stein:_

_







_


_The clouds in the background have grown in the meantime... _


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice!,lights and shadows can really enhance the beauty of subject matters.kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

It's instructive to see these many faces of Krems and vicinity: so many diversity around... the prison, the medieval blocks, those cars parked in narrow streets, the flowers and the graffitti... almost all faces of urban dimension in a limited space, trying to live together, after all


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


capricorn2000 said:



nice!,lights and shadows can really enhance the beauty of subject matters.kay:

Click to expand...

__I agree, capricorn! Thank you for your nice reply! _

_


Eduarqui said:



It's instructive to see these many faces of Krems and vicinity: so many diversity around... the prison, the medieval blocks, those cars parked in narrow streets, the flowers and the graffitti... almost all faces of urban dimension in a limited space, trying to live together, after all 

Click to expand...

You are right, dear Eduardo - I could supplement your list even with a_
_grow shop...  We find it all there, from the very conservative to the_
_alternative. kay: Thank you for your kind comment! _


*Krems (30) - Stein*


_I was lucky to reach the Danube just at the right moment:_
_Two well known Danube ships, the "Wachau" and the "Mariandl", were engaged in an exciting race, so it seemed! _

_







_


_"Go, Mariandl, go!" :lol:_

_







_


_Wachau begins in Krems and ends in Melk. In between you find one of the most_
_beautiful landscapes of Europe with many astonishing old places like_
_Dürnstein, Spitz, Weißenkirchen, Aggstein..._

_







_


_







_


_This is one of my favourite places in Stein. _
_When my camera is repaired (I hope this is possible) I will return there_
_and show you the whole magic of Stein. _

_







_


_Nice church detail, but..._
_it seems that someone intentionally damaged the head of this cute squirrel. _
_Who on earth can do such a thing?_
_I will never understand..._

_







_


_







_


_The Main Street of Stein is called "Steiner Landstraße":_

_







_


_







_


_The clouds in the background show more and more interesting structures... _

_







_


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Great pictures, and too bad that damage on the squirrel, guess it can be repaired with care and trained professionals in restoration.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Great pictures, and too bad that damage on the squirrel, guess it can be repaired with care and trained professionals in restoration.


 Thank you for your nice comment, dear Edurardo, and yes, it must be possible
to restore the face of the squirrel! I'm sure there exist old photographies
which show the original look. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you so much, Christos!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Splendid thread, as always


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Slartibartfas said:


> Splendid thread, as always


 Danke für das nette Echo, Slartibartfas! 

And thanks to all for liking!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This is a lovely place, dear Silvia! I like all your pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> This is a lovely place, dear Silvia! I like all your pictures!


 Good morning, dear Roberto, and thank you! 

The Wachau has it's own, regional mild climate - I enjoy this very much...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That really beautiful update, yansa! You play with the cloud and that's superb kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great updates! Love old towns... well, at least in their present condition


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a nice town! Your photos are so beautiful 



yansa said:


> _My obsession of green... _


Btw, Green is my favorite color


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice, neat and lovely city and I really like your photos like those narrow lanes passing through arches.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you *Ben, Roberto *and* General Electric* for your nice respond! 

I'm happy about everyone who looks in and/or likes! 



Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Great pictures, Krems and its surroundings look wonderful... I've read the first three pages, and will look at the rest soon got some catching up to do...


Thank you! I'm very glad that you will look at my whole thread! kay:





Hardcore Terrorist said:


> _ ... Monastery Göttweig in the distance..._





Hardcore Terrorist said:


> I'm sorry, must admit I don't know if Göttweig can be seen from the Highway A1 - it's a very long time since I was travelling there myself...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand Ortskundiger helfen? Das wäre sehr fein! 

Kann man Stift Göttweig von der A1 aus sehen?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_*Ruben*, I will find out one day! _

_*_

*Krems-Stein (40)*

_







_


_The entrance of a house near the wall of Stein jailhouse:_

_







_


_A special place: Stein cemetery in the foreground, in the background houses_
_and the vineyard hills, and... inmidst one of the Stein jailhouse watchtowers..._

_







_


_Cemetery rose_

_







_


_Lovely angel figure and old lantern:_

_







_


_Beautiful and well kept private paradise:_

_







_


_I went into one of the Stein backyards and found..._

_... this wonderful building from 1573! kay:_

_







_


_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jane*, thank you for looking in and liking! 


*Krems-Stein (41)*


_







_


_The Krems-Stein firebrigade building and car:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_Entrance details (each time I see this building it fascinates me more...)_

_







_


_One of the many lovely and quiet places of Stein:_

_







_


_Stein has less tourists than Krems or Melk - that has some advantages too..._

_







_


_One of the many little wonders of Stein:_
_Under the oriel of this old building I detected several swallow's nests. _

_







_


_We come nearer for a better view to the nests on the wall:_

_







_


_Now the nests are empty, but several weeks ago I could see the little swallows_
_look out of their nests and beg for food.  Their parents from time to time_
_came to feed them, it was so cute! They didn't mind me standing there_
_in three meters distance._


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Quiete and beautiful place!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent pics! I have many favorites..  kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful updates, my favorite is the angel (163/5)!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely place and photos!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Flowers in the Windows, what a lovely way to complete Architecture :tyty:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures again, dear Silvia. 
I really liked the cemetery so full of flowers, looks like a garden.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos, being high in clarity.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_I'm very thankful for your kind comments, dear friends *Ben, Roman, General Electric,*_
_*Igor, Eduardo, Roberto *and* MilbertDavid*! _

_Thanks to all for interest & liking!_


*Krems (42)*


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:without exception, good updates.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pics, dear Silvia!
You can almost touch the textures. Beautiful!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of beautiful stuffs.....like the cemetery photos....as halloween is fast approaching.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful update Silvia! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Especially liked b&w picture :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There’s something very vivid and almost three-dimensional about your recent photos. New camera?


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I do love this microcosm of our planet landscape  :



yansa said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_First of all let me thank you for your very nice comments, *Paul, Roberto,*_
_*skylark, Leon, Jane *and* Eduardo*! _
_Also thanks for looking in and liking!_

_


openlyJane said:



There’s something very vivid and almost three-dimensional about your recent photos. New camera?

Click to expand...

Your good eye... _
_Now I use a Canon PowerShot S200, which in the Automatic programme_
_gives much light to the pictures (what I appreciate, need no flash even in_
_rather dark rooms)._
_I tend to strong, vivid colours and strong contrasts, so very often_
_use my image editing programme and give a little less light and "Mitteltöne",_
_and a little more contrast - which often brings a very plastic and vivid effect. _


_Dear friends, I'm struggling with my computer the last weeks, it collapses_
_several times a day... So tomorrow he will be given to the PC technician_
_for "diagnosis" , and I probably will not be online for some days, maybe_
_until next week._

_This is my "legacy" until I'm back again:_


*Krems-Stein (43)*


_







_


_This is one of my favourite spots in Stein..._

_







_


_So cool, so relaxed... _

_







_


_Another place to feel well and comfortable:_

_







_


_We find similar stones ("Prellstein") in Vienna's oldest parts of the first district:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_This is the famous liquor made of the Wachau apricots by the producer Bailoni_
_whose headquarters is in Krems-Stein:_

_







_


_If my computer does not crash in the meantime this will be continued. _


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Krems-Stein (44)*


_The beautiful bridge over Danube river from Stein to Mautern:_

_







_


_View from the bridge to Wachau:_

_







_


_Here we look from the bridge back to pretty Stein with it's churchtowers:_

_







_


_Stein - a romantic place..._

_







_


_The flowers of a Pizzeria and one of the beautiful places in Stein:_

_







_


_Stylish shop of a female fashion designer in Stein:_

_







_


_Baroque lust of life - a "flying" putto _

_







_


_This beautiful admiral (one of several) I found on a ivy hedge near the Stein jail..._

_







_


_Back in Krems: Pavillon (around 1900) in the "Stadtpark":_

_







_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a pleasure for the eyes and soul! Lovely update,dear Silvia. :happy:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful!
coooool perspective of the bridgekay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Another Austrian gem!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Each and every one of your photos are very beautiful. Butterfly photo seems wonderful to me. This really is an exceptional thread, dear Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

My mother would love this photograph, because she loved butterflies (there are many, made with fabric, she left in her home):



yansa said:


> _This beautiful admiral (one of several) I found on a ivy hedge near the Stein jail..._
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your recent works, bringing good memories for us


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm always charmed by the beauty of Krems, and yes, the graveyards are neat and not eerie.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you for your kind comments, dear *Roman, Leon, Ben, Roberto, Eduardo *and* capricorn*! 

*Eduardo*, I'm very glad that my pic of the butterfly brought you a remembrance
of your mother! 

Thanks all for liking!


*Krems with a smile (45)


*The squaller 











"One day I'll cook this loud bird in a soup!" 











I'm always happy to get by the fierce lions in front of the Chinese restaurant
without being bitten... 











Too cold to sit outside...
Winter is coming.











Time to try to warm up from within... 











But beware... Too much of this Lower Austrian stuff, and you see...

... reading ravens...











... motorcycling ravens...











... or even the "Flying Kremsman" !! :lol:











The wasp get's a dark season depression and is crying heavy tears on a Krems restaurant table... 











Rain water has gathered in an artistic table decoration...











One of the last flowers of the year in Krems "Stadtpark"...











Just the right time to install some crazy yard decoration against the winter blues! :lol:










_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

The first pic :lol: 

Wonderful photos, love them all kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful indeed. And the flying motorcyclist is just delightful.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice set, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful, as always, dear Silvia!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So good, beautiful updates


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures with a sense of humor!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pictures, great photography!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update  and nice shot Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_I'm glad you had fun with my latest pics, *dear Roman, Why-Why, Igor, Roberto,
General Electric, Ben, Nightsky *and* Leon*! Thank you so much for respond! 

And as always thanks to all who looked in and liked!


Today I have some impressions from Krems-Stein cemetery and from the old town.


*Romantic Krems-Stein (46)


*On Krems-Stein cemetery we meet that wonderful Euonymus again:











Detail of an old grave fence (probably 19th century):











Some graves there have incredible beautiful flower decoration:









































At a building near the cemetery we find this nice Holy Ghost, painted as a (young) pigeon, 
and a fence with wine leaves and grapes (wine is something we find very often in the Holy Bible...):











Krems-Stein is rich in old walls...











Flower details of old town:











.











Krems hospitality and dessert cuisine 





















Next planned set will show architecture again._


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this Romantic Krems-Stein! very nice pictures :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful thread! I loved those colorful flowers, dear Silvia. Thank you.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you, *dear Roman, dear Roberto*, and all who liked! 

I have some more Krems-Stein impressions from October:

_*Krems-Stein (47)











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










*


----------

